# We need creative and imaginative DISigners!



## RustManFan

We have fewer active DISigners at the current time then we have had in years....

If you feel this is something you would like to participate in, please join us.

You can do an assortment of styles or limit yourself to a specific category.  

I do almost everything myself but particularly love to do the license plates and sports styles!!

All you have to do is get some sample images created and post them to Photobucket or similar website.  Then start a new thread.  Be sure you indicate in post #1 what you intend to be requested on the thread and any rules you might have.  Are you only available on weekends or a few days a week?  Just say so in this first post!

You can also outline a profile for the Meet the DISigners sticky once you have established that you want to continue.  As moderator only I can post to the sticky's (if a lock is shown).

We would be nearly shutdown if Mel, Amy, Mandy, Dee, LadyB and I all decided to take a break or vacation at the same time!


----------



## Carebare609

This is something I would love to do as I get so much enjoyment out of designing stuff for our trips and for friends.  I'm not very confident though, would you mind having a look at the stuff in my photobucket and let me know if it is the sort of thing you think the community would benefit from?  I don't have too many designs yet but i'd be happy to work to requests if possible. 

my photobucket is   http://s651.photobucket.com/user/Carebare609/library/


----------



## RustManFan

They are great!  I particularly like the autograph pages and DISers are always looking for more characters.  And the planning cards are definitely something that I haven't seen many of.... Thanks for responding!!


----------



## 1in100CHDAware

I made these for my son's upcoming wish trip and have shared them in some facebook groups. Taking requests for customized journal pages too. I create them in standard US letter size (8.5x11).
http://s1040.photobucket.com/user/1in100CHDAware/library/?sort=4&page=1


----------



## mockmom3

CareBare and 1in100, your designs are GREAT!!  Keep up the great work.


----------



## RustManFan

*I really did not set up this sticky simply for people to display their work or comment on other DISer's fantastic images.*

*If you are willing to take requests you should set up a thread on Creative DISigns and proceed from there.*


----------



## RustManFan

There are not enough DISigners.  One or two take a break and last minute requesters will be out of luck!


----------



## leidig32

I'm sure I need to take a class but what software do you use to create these awesome designs?
Thanks
LeAnne


----------



## RustManFan

I personally use Photoshop Elements and believe this is the software most often used by current and former DISigners.

I never took a class but did do some of the many free tutorials available on line.

Trial and Error!!


----------



## SCPixie

I would possibly be interested in helping. 
Here's what is holding me back --- What if I begin DISigning and decide I can't handle the load (I work full time and have small kids). Is there a way to delete my thread with my designs so they cannot be copied? If I design them, I'd still like them to be "my" designs.


----------



## RustManFan

I suggest password on Photobucket account and you can make private later if you wish.


----------



## MataHari22

Marion, can you please add me to the active DISigners list?  Thank you.


----------



## MrJT

I want to see if I can help. I recently created Mickey heads for my family, so I am going to see if I can do the same for Lexy-N-John. If that works out, maybe I can become a regular.


----------



## MrJT

I just put a couple of my the Mickey Heads that I did for my kids for our upcoming trip up on my old photobucket account.
What do you think?

http://s61.photobucket.com/user/jtfranks/library/Creative DISigns

It had been a long time since I used that. It was full of stuff I had uploaded for myspace stuff.


----------



## labdogs42

So, if I made blanks would that be a good or a bad thing?  I like to make things, but I don't know that I have time to do a lot of personalization.  But, I also don't want to fund someone else's Etsy business by making blanks.  Any thoughts on that?


----------



## RustManFan

This thread was intended as a broadcast that we need DISigners.  I have indicated in the first post how to showcase your images if you wish to contribute.  Whether or not to post blanks is up to the user.  Most DISigners will not post blanks anymore and many password-protect their Photobucket folders.


----------



## RustManFan

I am heading out on vacation tomorrow and have not been available on the thread much lately due to crash of my PC.

This tells me that I should again point out that we are also happy to get new DISigners!!


----------

